# ...era stato anche avvertito.....



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2009)

Stampa l'articolo 
							Il Velino presenta, in esclusiva per gli abbonati, le notizie via via che vengono inserite.


 							POL - La lettera di Napolitano a Berlusconi: Inappropriato un decreto

 							Roma, 6 feb (Velino) - Questo è il testo della lettera che il capo dello Stato Giorgio Napolitano ha inviato al presidente del Consiglio Silvio Berlusconi “precedentemente alla approvazione da parte del Consiglio dei ministri di un decreto legge in relazione al caso Englaro”: “Signor presidente, lei certamente comprenderà come io condivida le ansietà sue e del governo rispetto a una vicenda dolorosissima sul piano umano e quanto mai delicata sul piano istituzionale. Io non posso peraltro, nell’esercizio delle mie funzioni, farmi guidare da altro che un esame obiettivo della rispondenza o meno di un provvedimento legislativo di urgenza alle condizioni specifiche prescritte dalla Costituzione e ai principi da essa sanciti. I temi della disciplina della fine della vita, del testamento biologico e dei trattamenti di alimentazione e di idratazione meccanica sono da tempo all’attenzione dell’opinione pubblica, delle forze politiche e del Parlamento, specialmente da quando sono stati resi particolarmente acuti dal progresso delle tecniche mediche. Non è un caso se in ragione della loro complessità, dell’incidenza su diritti fondamentali della persona costituzionalmente garantiti e della diversità di posizioni che si sono manifestate, trasversalmente rispetto agli schieramenti politici, non si sia finora pervenuti a decisioni legislative integrative dell’ordinamento giuridico vigente. Già sotto questo profilo il ricorso al decreto legge – piuttosto che un rinnovato impegno del Parlamento ad adottare con legge ordinaria una disciplina organica - appare soluzione inappropriata. Devo inoltre rilevare che rispetto allo sviluppo della discussione parlamentare non è intervenuto nessun fatto nuovo che possa configurarsi come caso straordinario di necessità e urgenza ai sensi dell’art. 77 della Costituzione se non l’impulso pur comprensibilmente suscitato dalla pubblicità e drammaticità di un singolo caso”. 

“Ma il fondamentale principio della distinzione e del reciproco rispetto tra poteri e organi dello Stato non consente di disattendere la soluzione che per esso è stata individuata da una decisione giudiziaria definitiva sulla base dei principi, anche costituzionali, desumibili dall’ordinamento giuridico vigente. Decisione definitiva, sotto il profilo dei presupposti di diritto, deve infatti considerarsi, anche un decreto emesso nel corso di un procedimento di volontaria giurisdizione, non ulteriormente impugnabile, che ha avuto a oggetto contrapposte posizioni di diritto soggettivo e in relazione al quale la Corte di cassazione ha ritenuto ammissibile pronunciarsi a norma dell’articolo 111 della Costituzione: decreto che ha dato applicazione al principio di diritto fissato da una sentenza della Corte di cassazione e che, al pari di questa, non è stato ritenuto invasivo da parte della Corte costituzionale della sfera di competenza del potere legislativo. Desta inoltre gravi perplessità l’adozione di una disciplina dichiaratamente provvisoria e a tempo indeterminato, delle modalità di tutela di diritti della persona costituzionalmente garantiti dal combinato disposto degli articoli 3, 13 e 32 della Costituzione: disciplina altresì circoscritta alle persone che non siano più in grado di manifestare la propria volontà in ordine ad atti costrittivi di disposizione del loro corpo. Ricordo infine che il potere del presidente della Repubblica di rifiutare la sottoscrizione di provvedimenti di urgenza manifestamente privi dei requisiti di straordinaria necessità e urgenza previsti dall’articolo 77 della Costituzione o per altro verso manifestamente lesivi di norme e principi costituzionali discende dalla natura della funzione di garanzia istituzionale che la Costituzione assegna al capo dello Stato ed è confermata da più precedenti consistenti sia in formali dinieghi di emanazione di decreti legge sia in espresse dichiarazioni di principio di miei predecessori (si indicano nel poscritto i più significativi esempi in tal senso). Confido che una pacata considerazione delle ragioni da me indicate in questa lettera valga a evitare un contrasto formale in materia di decretazione di urgenza che finora ci siamo congiuntamente adoperati per evitare”.


 							(com/udg) 6 feb 2009 16:55


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Stampa l'articolo
> Il Velino presenta, in esclusiva per gli abbonati, le notizie via via che vengono inserite.
> 
> 
> ...


 ma berlusconi è analfabeta di ritorno: non sa leggere


----------



## Old dolcenera (8 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma berlusconi è analfabeta di ritorno: non sa leggere


Pora stella, ha pure la memoria corta, quando gli fa comodo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Pora stella, ha pure la memoria corta, quando gli fa comodo...


memoria? ma lamemoria presuppone un cervello che ricordi....nun dicimm fesserie


----------



## lale75 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Ieri all'inaugurazione del passante di Mestre ha dato la colpa ai giornalisti: l'hanno frainteso...te pareva...


----------



## tatitati (9 Febbraio 2009)

porello...


----------



## lale75 (9 Febbraio 2009)

E per la serie viva la coerenza http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Politica/2005/04_Aprile/08/veronica.shtml


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> memoria? ma lamemoria presuppone un cervello che ricordi....nun dicimm fesserie


 Il suo funziona fin troppo bene... è quello degli italiani che va in vacca anno dopo anno...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il suo funziona fin troppo bene... è quello degli italiani che va in vacca anno dopo anno...


touchèe


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il suo funziona fin troppo bene... è quello degli italiani che va in vacca anno dopo anno...


Mai frase fu più vera.


----------

